# which fish



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Apple or Phantom


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I voted for Apple but it was difficult, if it was a little sharper quality it would have been an easier decision. Both gorgeous fish, I just like the composition of Apple's picture more. Phantom looks too beautiful, and needs a side picture <3


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

come on guys vote!


----------

